# Axiom X screws



## Jld (3 mo ago)

This has been my first slingshot and what I have learned on. I’ve adjusted it in every way possible and have done so many times over in finding what configuration works best for me.

And time for a little rant: The stock Allen hex head screws are not the best and the supplied Allen key fit loose in the screws from the beginning which eventually resulted in stripping out the heads. Over tightening may be the first thing that comes to your mind but despite many reviews out there that say by simply snugging up the screws is enough to keep them from loosening up has not been my experience; especially since it has gotten cold outside. I think there is a lot of expansion and contraction of the aluminum frame when going in and out of a warm house to the cold outside which works on loosening up the screws.

Having said that and no longer having a need to adjust the axiom, it was time for a more robust screw that won’t strip or loosen up. Torx T25 M5-10mm mountain bike brake rotor screws with Loctite. Stainless or titanium- if you are a hard core metal allergist then I would suggest the titanium but I just used stainless.

For the bottom two screws , I did have to file them down a small amount to fit into the oval slots. can see where I scuffed it up some on the bottom right before I realized I needed to turn down the screw a little. All the others fit perfect. But hey, it’s a shooter not an ornament so I don’t fret it any. 

Why blue? Well, having a red frame and white bands i figured I’d be patriotic and go with blue. I name everything I have so meet “Sam” as in uncle. Lol


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks sick 🇺🇲


----------



## Jld (3 mo ago)

I got tired of looking at “Sam” so back to “Black Betty” . Chucking 3/8 steel with Snipersling 0.6mm rioter bands this morning. 🤙


----------

